# US Pension and Disability



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in the process of obtaining the residency visa and have a question regarding taxes. As a resident of Portugal do I have to pay tax on my pension and disability check from the US.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

The answer is maybe. The Tax Treaty will state who gets to tax. I do not know the answer for Portugal, BUT for some here to answer they probably need more information:
Pension: from who? Is it a company pension, or US military, or state/local government, etc...?
Disability: Military disability retirement, VA compensation, US postal, private company, etc...?
Government 
The reason is often (but not always) the US retains the right to tax Government pensions (Mil, VA, Federal, State and local). This Mmay or may not also apply to Soc Sec as each treaty is different when it comes to SS.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Deleted repeated comment.


----------

